# Colón Island



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

My sister is on Colón Island for a month doing marine life research for school, so you know what I told her to do!  She was only in frog territory for a short while though since she's staying by the water and is in the water most of the time, but here are a couple of cool shots she sent:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, thanks for sharing, wish i was there.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I love Colons. She is a lucky person.


----------

